# Schwinn scrambler



## oldskool (Nov 10, 2016)

I have an early 1970's Schwinn scrambler, and I'm having a hard time finding the bearing cups/washers for the front axle. Can anybody help me here. I thought I found them on Ebay, but they are to small. Any help out there?


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 11, 2016)

Is it a spoke rim or mag?


----------



## oldskool (Nov 12, 2016)

It is a spoke rim.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 16, 2016)

I have these Scrambler wheels if you are interested, possibly NOS


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 17, 2016)

how much for the set of wheels ?? thank you ,,  branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 18, 2016)

Are the hubs flat black? Are they stamped Schwinn or maybe ACS? 3/8" axle?


----------



## oldskool (Nov 20, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> Are the hubs flat black? Are they stamped Schwinn or maybe ACS? 3/8" axle?



Yes you are right . Its flat black and marked ACS. There is a 78 on it too, Maybe the date?


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 20, 2016)

That's correct regarding age.
You should keep those rims and hubs. 
I might have what you need for that hub.

Are the rims stamped Femco by any chance?
Also wondering what the rear hub is? Shimano MX Coaster brake?

Just dawned on me. Is your frame a competition scrambler? If so, those are rare. Made of chromoly. Nicely brazed. The dropouts are shimano. 

Any chance you might post a photo of the bike?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## oldskool (Nov 28, 2016)

They are marked Femco and has the Shimano coaster brake. I only received parts of the bike,rims handlebars, and forks. The rear tire has an original Schwinn slik on it.


----------

